# Scott's Gallery



## blobsticks (Apr 19, 2011)

I'll be posting the odd piece of artwork I have done for clients and personal stuff in this thread, when I get a chance 

For The Carrion Crown Adventure Path: Wake of the Watcher by Paizo





© Paizo

Erinyes for Badaxe Games




© Scott Purdy

Gnoll for Badaxe Games




© Scott Purdy

Cheers all!
Scott


----------



## Rhun (Apr 19, 2011)

Nice artwork. I really like the gnoll, though he looks like maybe an ogre-gnoll cross. He is pretty damn buff!


----------



## AdmundfortGeographer (Apr 19, 2011)

The black and white drawings are just . . . wow.


----------



## Theo R Cwithin (Apr 20, 2011)

Nice work.  
I've always had a thing for erinyes.  You've done her justice.


----------



## Alzrius (Apr 21, 2011)

I like how the ships have some sort of magical blasts that they're firing at Cthulhu...to no effect.


----------



## blobsticks (Apr 26, 2011)

Thanks for the comments guys, very much appreciated! 

A few more from Paizo..
Kongamato




© Paizo

Hollow Serpent




© Paizo

Cheers all!
Scott.


----------



## gotyou (May 4, 2011)

its awesome. specially the the black and white pics.really loved it


----------



## blobsticks (Sep 19, 2011)

And some more artwork I thought might be worth posting 





















All images ©Paizo 

Thanks.
Scott.


----------



## AdmundfortGeographer (Sep 20, 2011)

Keep up the sharing! These are just inspiring.


----------

